# Does anybody have any experience with Domestic supply



## medulla oblongata (Nov 23, 2015)

I got some Watson test cyp from them and alpha pharma winstrol. Just curious if any one has any experience with them. My friend used it and seemed to get good results but I would like some other peoples advice about them. One of the scratch off codes out of the two little packages checked out fine for the alpha pharma winstrol and the other code on the winstrol said it was fake. I've seen some decent reviews on there Watson test cyp im just curious what you guys think or if you have any knowledge about them. I've seen a few mixed reviews out there about them.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 23, 2015)

One said fake..so it's most likely a fake counterfeit. They make fakes all the time...and a lot of them are good fakes. I have only used alpha pharma but not sure if we're talking about the same alpha source because mine wasn't domestic. If your buddy got the same exact stuff from the same source it's probably just under-dosed counterfeit. Get blood work on them.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 23, 2015)

medulla oblongata said:


> I got some Watson test cyp from them and alpha pharma winstrol. Just curious if any one has any experience with them. My friend used it and seemed to get good results but I would like some other peoples advice about them. One of the scratch off codes out of the two little packages checked out fine for the alpha pharma winstrol and the other code on the winstrol said it was fake. I've seen some decent reviews on there Watson test cyp im just curious what you guys think or if you have any knowledge about them. I've seen a few mixed reviews out there about them.



Post up a pic of the watson & I will tell you if it is real.


----------



## medulla oblongata (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm paranoid about posting pictures of gear.... Is that stupid of me? I feel like it could draw attention to me or something. I tried to pm it to you but it wouldn't let me for some reason.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 23, 2015)

medulla oblongata said:


> I'm paranoid about posting pictures of gear.... Is that stupid of me? I feel like it could draw attention to me or something. I tried to pm it to you but it wouldn't let me for some reason.



Ok I think you need 20 posts or something like that before you can pm so your getting close. For starters does the box look like this.







[/IMG]


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 23, 2015)

I have an unopened box that we can compare it to & check out this link here you can click on the product images & codes. Even a phone number.


----------



## medulla oblongata (Nov 23, 2015)

The box doesn't have the thing in the upper left hand corner that says new NDC that I have. And the box doesn't have the writing underneath the red letters  that says contains benzyl alcohol as a preservative. If you look up Watson test cyp from pharmacy on google my vial looks identical to the 2nd picture that has a guy holding a vial of Watson test cyp in his hand. My vial does look different from the vial on the link that you showed me though it doesn't have testosterone cypionate injection usp written the same, it doesn't have the purple thing on the top right corner, and at the very bottom left the Watson symbol is not the same it says Watson in blue with the circle symbol in grey above it on the right hand corner. My vial looks identical to the google search one though. And the box and vial also looks identical to the first google image that shows up on the search I said to type in where it is the vial and the box on something that appears to be a wash cloth. The NDC number is 0591-3223-79. The expiration date on mine is 05/2017. It came with the paper instructions inside to.


----------



## medulla oblongata (Nov 23, 2015)

It appears they changed the box and design on the vial a little bit after they changed the NDC number. It looks identical to a few pictures people have posted of there Watson cyp they said they picked up for TRT from the pharmacy. I will definitely post up blood work for you guys when I take it. Or pictures of a massive infection that I get lol.


----------



## medulla oblongata (Nov 23, 2015)

I guess domestic supply is a re-seller so it is very plausible that the one winstrol package I got that was fake from alpha pharma could have just been him getting scammed to I don't know though. The other winstrol package showed up fine on the code input web site. The one that had a bad code I noticed that the scratch off material was very very hard to scratch off to the point I thought  I was going to scratch the code. And the one that was authentic scratched off very easily like a lottery ticket. The source being a re seller could definitely contribute to mixed reviews because I'm sure a few fake's would be bound to be sold to him eventually. I wouldn't go blabbing my mouth about this if it wasn't already on other forums being spoken of openly by the way. It doesn't seem like they are trying to hide who they are at all or how to get to them.


----------



## medulla oblongata (Nov 23, 2015)

Also one more thing I just noticed about the fake alpha pharma winstrol compared to the real one was that the holographic image was different. On the real one you could see original written every where clearly and towards the top it said alpha pharma a whole bunch of times. And on the fake one you could barely read anything on the hologram but when you looked really close you could see it said original and towards the top to faint to even read you could see something that almost made out to say alpha pharma but it was to faint to even read. Maybe this will help some one else in the future I don't know. I am still curious about my Watson test cyp that was what I was excited about lol.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 23, 2015)

Call that phone number on the link and ask them about it. Tell them you changed pharmacies and your new pharmacy packaging was different.  You were just wondering and wanting to make sure it is genuine.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 23, 2015)

Good job Z


----------

